# September 2013 Member Monthly Giveaway Winner SumDumGuy!



## Jim (Sep 26, 2013)

Let's try this again!

This contest starts today and ends September 30, 2013.

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in August 2013 your'e eligible.*
Moderators, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.

Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/

*All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word IN. It will go by the order you respond in.*

Up for grabs this month is a package of Dirty Bird Lures 5" Jerk Bait graciously donated by Bugpac and BaitJunkys.com. These baits look amazing, I have an assortment that I will be putting to the test and passing around for some member reviews. In the mean time, Check out Dirt Bird Lures by clicking on the links below!

BaitJunkys Forum Link!

DirtBirdLures.com




https://www.shop.dirtyburdlures.com/Dirty-Dog-5-or-7-Jerk-Bait-DBLPDD1.htm


----------



## BigTerp (Sep 26, 2013)

*IN* for lucky #1 again. I PROMISE to follow the rules this time!!!


----------



## 03sp500 (Sep 26, 2013)

So In


----------



## lovedr79 (Sep 26, 2013)

IN


----------



## SumDumGuy (Sep 26, 2013)

IN


----------



## panFried (Sep 26, 2013)

IN


----------



## nctlspider (Sep 26, 2013)

IN


----------



## earl60446 (Sep 27, 2013)

IN


----------



## ggoldy (Sep 27, 2013)

In


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 27, 2013)

in


----------



## crazymanme2 (Sep 27, 2013)

in


----------



## Jim (Oct 2, 2013)

Winner winner Fish Fry Dinner! Random.org picked number 4 as this months winner making SumDumGuy the winner.

Congrats man!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 2, 2013)

=D> :beer: :beer: :beer: =D>


----------



## lovedr79 (Oct 2, 2013)

CONGRATS!


----------



## BigTerp (Oct 2, 2013)

=D>


----------



## panFried (Oct 2, 2013)

Man missed by one again! Congrats SumDumGuy


----------



## FishingCop (Oct 2, 2013)

congrats =D>


----------



## nctlspider (Oct 2, 2013)

We'll need you to post pics of the catch!! Enjoy!


----------



## crazymanme2 (Oct 15, 2013)

Send some fish this way =D> congrats


----------



## longshot (Oct 21, 2013)

No contest for Oct.?


----------

